# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R11 - Prva na Velesajmu - utisci

## houly

Bila sam jutros na Velesajmu i zaboravila pitati kada se podiže utržak i neprodana roba?!

Btw, platila sam parking 20 kn!!!!

----------


## maria71

bila i vidjela koliki je to ogroman posao......

----------


## vlasta

i mi bili :D svašta lijepoga kupili. :D 
ali stvarno koliki je to posao i cure, svaka vam čast, sve je bilo super organizirano, super ljubazne ste  :Heart:

----------


## Lucky2

I mi smo bili i nabavili između ostalog Rodine majice, komada 2. Nažalost tricikle su već pokupovali.
Svaka čast rodocopima na ulazu i ostalim rodama na
organizaciji.  :Naklon: 
Nažalost, platili i parking od 20kn (bilo nam je prevjetrovito
da idemo prek puta)

----------


## apricot

> Bila sam jutros na Velesajmu i zaboravila pitati kada se podiže utržak i neprodana roba?!


Utržak i neprodana roba se podizala na istome mjestu u 16 sati.
To je sigurno rečeno na primopredaju, a i piše u Ugovoru, podvučeno je.

Sva roba koja nije podignuta je otišla u Karlovac, u jednu humanitarnu organizaciju.

I nama je žao zbog plaćanja parkinga: možete misliti kako je našim volonterkama: radilo se od 7:00 - 18:00 i još se mora dati 20 kuna.
Nažalost, to je pod ingerencijom Zagrebparkinga i čak ni Velesajam nam nije mogao pomoći.

Nadamo se da drugi put nećemo imati isti tajming kao i neki Sajam.

Kako god, bilo je prekrasno!
Naporno, ali prekrasno!

----------


## Sanja

> bila i vidjela koliki je to ogroman posao......


E, da sam znala da ćeš i ti biti tamo, došla bih ranije.

A curama svaka čast na obavljenom poslu.  :Naklon:

----------


## aries24

bila i kupila 4 rodine majice, baš sam sretna
i jedne fiiine tots bots zaštitne na jagodice, tiha patnja odavno 

cure, svaka čast, sve je izgledalo ko savršeno organizirani kaos   :Klap:

----------


## aries24

e, da, još zahvaljujem tei i nepoznatoj rodi na ulazu što su mi posudile mob jer sam ja moj ostavila u autu :tup-tup:

----------


## maria71

> E, da sam znala da ćeš i ti biti tamo, došla bih ranije.


baš mi je žao što smo se promašile

u onoj gužvi nije ni čudo.....

ja sam bila do pola 12

----------


## bucka

na rasprodaji je bilo super!
ja bila od 8i30 do 17i30!!!
kupila sam niki nove, nenosene crvene cipelice za proljece za 70 kunica! :D

----------


## Lu

> i jedne fiiine tots bots zaštitne na jagodice, tiha patnja odavno


ja ih gledala...nama premale

----------


## apricot

> aries24 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i jedne fiiine tots bots zaštitne na jagodice, tiha patnja odavno 
> 
> 
> ja ih gledala...nama premale


otišle su, prošle kroz blagajnu na kojoj sam sjedila.

----------


## aries24

i nama su male, al nova guza stiže, tra-la-la-lala

e, apri, apri, kad su prošle onuda nije te bilo, bila momze, ne obmanjuj pučanstvo   :Razz:  

a super su mi blagajne di prednost imaju trudnice i invalidi
samo na rasprodaji puno brže dođeš na red ako nisi jedan od navedenih   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

> e, apri, apri, kad su prošle onuda nije te bilo, bila momze, ne obmanjuj pučanstvo


momze tipkala, ja čitala cijene, jer je renata morala na drugo mjesto!

kupila ih je jedna zgodna visoka mlada gospođa i uz to još samo dvije nekakve frotirne pelene (ni sive ni bijele) u kojima je uložak zašiven unutra. 
jako dobro se sjećam.

a tebi   :Razz:

----------


## AdioMare

MM i dijete su bili ravno od 12i 45 do 13 sati. Kaže da su mu ljubazne gospođe na ulazu rekle da je radno vrijeme još 15 minuta, ali činilo mu se da je vidio Ninu Violić, pa je morao ući.  :Laughing:  
Šalim se, jednostavno su nam drugi pokvarili plan da subotu u jutro svi provedemo u povoljnoj kupnji i prepoznavanju Roda, pa je bar on odletjeo vidjeti jel šta ostalo.

----------


## ivarica

> samo na rasprodaji puno brže dođeš na red ako nisi jedan od navedenih


ovo se i meni ucinilo, jel stvarno bilo tako?

----------


## apricot

je.
jer ima previše trudnica. (svaka druga)
tako da smo i njih preusmjeravale u "obični" red.

----------


## Kejt

mi smo bili 
i kupili smo bicikl s kojeg se ne skidamo 
i novu kolekciju rodinih majica 
i još svašta
tenks vrijedne naše cure

----------


## Fidji

> Lu prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  aries24 prvotno napisa
> ...



A ja sam prodavatelj...  :Wink:  
Nama su bile supeeeer.

----------


## tileo02

Cure, bravo. Ja sam bila prvi put (prodavala) i stvarno ste super organizirane. Kad sam došla u subotu u 4, mislila sam da ću se načekati, kad ono, sve riješeno za čas. 
 :Klap:  bravo.

----------


## apricot

sad bih ja sve vas koji ste bili... zamolila da stavite u avatar SVOJU sliku; da vas sljedeći put prepoznamo.

ili barem šifru   :Laughing:  
(pa bi nam forum izgledao ko konc-logor)

----------


## Foška

mi bili jako nakratko a dojam: kao u veseloj košnici!
Dobro organizirano i očito puno, puno vašeg truda!   :Heart:  
ujutro se čekao ogroman reeed za ulaz, mi pucali od smijeha kako su ljudi navalili, nismo mogli vjerovati   :Smile:  
Meni je zapeo za oko onaj natpis o video nadzoru na ulazu - čisto sumnjam da bi nadzornik uspio u tom metežu skužit da netko trpa odjeću u krivu vreću, ali dobro dođe kao upozorenje dugoprstićima

----------


## apricot

U sobici je striček zaštitar i dva veeelika ekrana...

Foška, ja sam došla ujutro u 6:55 i već su bile tri gospođe pred vratima   :Heart:  
Lijep je to osjećaj da sve to što radimo ne radimo ni zbog čega.
U 9 je red bio skoro do glavnog ulaza, neka vam Mukica stavi sliku.

----------


## Ena

Sudjelovala sam na rasprodaji, petak na večer i subotu ujutro.
Žao mi je što nisam mogla još doći sa suprugom poslije podne kako sam najavila. 
Bilo je naporno  ali prekrasno.  
Divan je osjećaj kad znaš da radiš nešto korisno i još se k tome zabavljaš. 
Jedva čekam sljedeću rasprodaju.   :Smile: 

Kući sam otišla umorna a u glavi mi je odzvanjala buka od onolike gužve.
Svaka čast curama koje odgulile rasprodaju od početka do kraja.   :Naklon:  

Ovo mi je drugi put da sudjelujem u Rodinoj rasprodaji u vrijeme prodaje.
Ovaj put sam bila jako iznenađena tolikom gužvom i navalom.
Od ogromne hrpetine robe na stolu, nakon razlaza ostala je mala hrpica.

Zanima me da li se povećao broj posjetitelja u odnosu na predhodne rasprodaje? Da li se povećala prodaja?

I da, ćinilo mi se kao je nedostajalo vješalica?
Ako je, ako treba, za sljedeći put, donijet ću nešto svojih starih vješalica. 

I, smije li se znati tko nas je to snimao s kamerom?

----------


## martinaP

> Foška, ja sam došla ujutro u 6:55 i već su bile tri gospođe pred vratima   
> Lijep je to osjećaj da sve to što radimo ne radimo ni zbog čega.
> U 9 je red bio skoro do glavnog ulaza, neka vam Mukica stavi sliku.


Ja već vidim da bi se MM okrenuo i otišao čim bi vidio red   :Laughing:  . Ali nadam se da ćemo i mi navratiti na slijedeću rasprodaju.

----------


## apricot

Cure koje dođete, zašto se ne predstavite nickom?

Sad mi je žao što nemam pojma koja je koja od vas   :Sad:

----------


## loonalee

Ja sam pogledavala cure i pogađala koja je koja. Neke sam prepoznala s fotki, za neke su mi rekli koje su, neke sam poznavala od prije...ali svakako bio bi mi bed doći nekoj i reći: hej, bok! JA sam loonalee, a ti?  :Embarassed:  

Evo npr saznala sam tek kasnije da je Dille bila na prodaji ulaznica, ali i da sam tad to znala mislim da bi mi bilo previše neugodno sama se doć upoznati  :Embarassed:  

Bilo bi super kad bi svi nosili name-tags  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

imamo mi name-tagsove, ali ih uredno zaboravljamo kod kuće.

loonalee, mislim da si upravo pripomogla smišljanju financiranja Rode: tko zaboravi natpis, 50 kuna u blagajnu   :Wink:

----------


## anchie76

> Bilo bi super kad bi svi nosili name-tags


Yeah right...  Do sada svaki put imala, i onda me lijepo ljudi gledaju i smjeskaju mi se a ja si mislim "je bas super sto ti sad znas tko sam ja, al ja nemam pojma tko si ti   :Grin:  ".  Ovaj put mi se stvarno nije dalo staviti nick/ime na majicu.

----------


## loonalee

> imamo mi name-tagsove, ali ih uredno zaboravljamo kod kuće.
> 
> loonalee, mislim da si upravo pripomogla smišljanju financiranja Rode: tko zaboravi natpis, 50 kuna u blagajnu


E pa to je zapravo super ideja! Škrabicu na ulaz i da vidiš kad počnu zveckat novčići!  :Grin:

----------


## loonalee

> loonalee prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Bilo bi super kad bi svi nosili name-tags 
> 
> 
> Yeah right...  Do sada svaki put imala, i onda me lijepo ljudi gledaju i smjeskaju mi se a ja si mislim "je bas super sto ti sad znas tko sam ja, al ja nemam pojma tko si ti   ".  Ovaj put mi se stvarno nije dalo staviti nick/ime na majicu.


 imaš i ti pravo....  :Embarassed:

----------


## loonalee

Kad bi bili samo članovi/članice  foruma, onda bi to bilo izvedivo...ovako... :/

----------


## anchie76

> Kad bi bili samo članovi/članice  foruma, onda bi to bilo izvedivo...ovako... :/


Ma izvedivo bi bilo, trebalo bi samo da se taj koji se smjeska da i kaze tko je, i sve 5   :Laughing:

----------


## aries24

> aries24 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> e, apri, apri, kad su prošle onuda nije te bilo, bila momze, ne obmanjuj pučanstvo   
> 
> 
> momze tipkala, ja čitala cijene, jer je renata morala na drugo mjesto!
> 
> kupila ih je jedna zgodna visoka mlada gospođa i uz to još samo dvije nekakve frotirne pelene (ni sive ni bijele) u kojima je uložak zašiven unutra. 
> ...


pa i ja sam kupila te na jagodice, samo zbog njih sam stajala u redu
eto što je ovisnost o platntnim
uzela sam i 4 rodine majice, al one se odmah plaćaju


a ti bogme imaš pamćenje   :Naklon:

----------


## anchie76

He, he.. Onda sam te i ja vidjela   :Saint:     Ja stojala pored Momze dok je ukucavala u blagajnu, i (zajedno s Apri) sam se cudila sta to ispada iz te platnene pelene, jesu to u stvari 2 pelene ili jedna   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

nije to bila aries, to je bila ta visoka gospođa.
vitka.
a aries je debeeeeelo - trudna   :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

A koja je onda bila aries   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

aries je s repom.
i trbuhom.
plavuša.

----------


## Foška

Evo ja eloksirana plavuša sa cvikama. Meni je bilo fora pogledavati cure u redu za ulaz (da, da, do Zaba-bankomata biooooo), ali nisam nijednu skužila, da bih kasnije, čim sam ušla u košnicu na virutalnu Fošku potpuno zaboravila. Trebala sam se curi zagušenoj šiframa na blagajni predstaviti kao šjora Foška? jao jao   :Embarassed:  A da i ja tražim promjenu nicka, khm? Evo ja se ispričavam što se ne javih.

Dakle, baš je ovako kako piše Leeloo, malo glupa situacija.

Od svih teta u rozim majicama (sve ste na forumu??) jedino znam koja je Renata - sa štanda na Trgu povodom Dana planeta Zemlje. Kako bi itko mogao skužiti tko je tko od vas, ako nema ni 1 slika na webu? Da, da, nema ni mojih slika, ali, kako kaže mendula   :Heart:  , mene anonimnost ždere. Moj posao je kakti nekakav javni pa i ja ne znam tko me sve gleda vani i smješka se ispod brka - kad vidim u Konzumu ili tramvaju ono smijuljenje i lupkanje laktom prijatelja u rebra, smuči mi se. Tako da kužim razmišljanje od anchie76 u vezi name-tagova. Ali ajd za vas   :Heart:  bi si mogla naštancat na maju drugi put barem ovu Marcy, hehe.

U vezi one spomenute TV-kamere - čija je to bila kamera, zbilja? MMa i curicu su snimili, taman je slala pusu kameri, jaoooo, šljatko, kad im je neki striček uletio u kadar, a kasnije više nije htjela ponovo poslat bačin  :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

ta snimka je studentski rad i neće biti za javno prikazivanje.

Foška, meni je drago da te nisam upoznala, nekako mi je draže zamišljati te kao lik iz avatara.

----------


## apricot

evo, ovdje možeš pogledati većinu Roda, a i veliki broj forumašica...

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=28656

----------


## Foška

ajde dobro onda   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## loonalee

> evo, ovdje možeš pogledati većinu Roda, a i veliki broj forumašica...
> 
> http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=28656


Apri, fotke su suuper! Ali ispod fotki nema nickova!!!  :Grin:  

Foška, nije Apri mislila ništa loše!! Samo da je lik iz avatara tolko simpa da te tako i zamišlja! Znaš ono, kad si stvoriš neku sliku u glavi a onda upoznaš osobu a ona se ne poklapa s tom tvojom slikom-to je baš čudan osjećaj!  :Wink:  

Onda najbolje da umjesto name tageova, nosimo majice sa svojim avatarima! A one koje nemaju avatar- "nick-tag"!

----------


## ivakika

pozdrav svima i od mene i drago mi je da ste zadovoljne rasprodajom

zahvaljujem svima koji su sudjelovali i kao volonteri i kao prodavaci

odradjeno je cca 600 volonterskih sati sa 70-tak volontera koji su svojski potegli i pomogli da i ova rasprodaja besprijekorno funkcionira

ako je bilo zamjerki, ne zamjerite  :Wink:  , ali nam ih svakako recite, kako bismo mogli poboljsati stvari za slijedecu

i da, vidimo se na istom mjestu 02.06.!

----------

